# The Lightweight not for lightweights



## bulldog1935 (Jun 8, 2017)

https://glorycycles.com/blog/pablo-escobars-bike/ 
It's for sale


----------



## Iverider (Jun 8, 2017)

Probably stuffed with $100 bills! Cool bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Was posted yesterday here as well. I looked at the site but didn't see where this was listed--I guess if you have to ask you can't afford it! V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pretty-cool.111992/


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 8, 2017)

ok, I was working on a cooler project yesterday, including a real-life spy tale involving fishing reels - seriously
(and fielding day job work as well)
http://fiberglassflyrodders.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=59685


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Good deal--hope you got your cooler fixed. Nothing worse than warm beer--well except maybe a pissed off ex-wife!


----------

